# Building overhang eaves and soffits on old house



## justdon

This SMALL cheap little ranch style built probably around 50's with NO eaves or soffits,roof ends at side walls. Built with paper style drywall inside,and that asbestoes slate siding,,,like they all did in that same period.

There are 2 areas to extend rafters,,,Gable ends,,what do you call it that overhang?? Anyway how do you build on the overhang,,not going too far say 12-16 inches?? Do you notch existing end rafter and hang a 2X4 back to second rafter?? do you have to use extra support or bracing on this second rafter??(I dont live there so dont KNOW what rafters are even made of.) I would EXPECT either 2X4's or 2X6's total wideth doubt if house is 20' wide!!MAYBE 22'.

Then the extension of the rafters for the side soffits.(bottoms of rafters)(I am term deficient) Do you just nail a 2X4 alongside present rafters, extending them enough so 16" soffits are made?? for Fascia board,,,does that new plastic lumber hold up well and make a good fascia board,,,then wouldnt need permanent siding applied?? Just that??

Am going to apply vinyl siding,steel soffits etc, and windows as well as a NEW roof!! I should have done this 20 years ago when I last roofed it,,,cause I HATE those no hangovers!! PROBLEM is I am all by myself so could be a BIG project for ONE person and having roof exposed while doing it,,which could be a LONG time at the rate I go!!

Does adding eaves and soffits add any value to a house?? Or is this an exercise in futility and looks only for this old of house and being small 1 bedroom to start with!?? I have seen these added to houses and they are NOW falling off,sagging and otherwise a disaster,,,can YOU help me avoid the disaster look?? I am considering moving into THIS house myself!!Thanks for any replies!!-just don--


----------



## Mike Swearingen

Don,
I've been a real estate broker for 21+ years, and I don't think that adding eaves is going to do much for adding any value to a one-bedroom 50+year-old house. Anything less than a three bedroom home these days is considered "functionally obsolete", and much more difficult to sell.
Adding exterior rigid insulation and vinyl siding to encapsulate that old asbestos siding, replacing windows and the existing roofing, replumbing, upgrading the electrical, etc. is a good idea, however, IF you're going to live in it a good while yourself.
You're likely to recover the full cost of remodeling a kitchen or bathrooms, but not much else. You don't want to put more money into a small one-bedroomer than it can possibly sell for, even providing the sweat equity labor yourself.
Don't forget to pull permits for your work.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## oldfrt

Probably have to agree with Mike on the marketability of the property being limited by the # of bedrooms.but on the other hand the" Curb Appeal " would be enhanced by adding overhangs,so it's probably a coin toss make this decision.

Putting the overhangs on the eaves would help for properly ventilating the roof ,extending the life of the shingles and preventing moisture build up under your sheathing.
If your replacing the roof anyways,the expense would be partially absorbed by combining the projects.The manner in which it is installed will vary on your present framing detail.

What part of the country are you in?
We can give a better recommendation for overhang widths and construction if we know whether they'll also help with shading windows or carrying a snow load.
Pics could also help!!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

Sounds like tossing money at a boat.

Why not solve both problems at once, add a second story and a bath. 

Why paint a train wreck?


----------



## justdon

*where did my post go??*

I put a LONG post on here this afternoon about being in nebraska etc. and now its gone,,,grrrrrrr


----------



## Ron6519

justdon said:


> I put a LONG post on here this afternoon about being in nebraska etc. and now its gone,,,grrrrrrr


They delete all references to Nebraska. I think it's a conspiracy.
I doubt you will see this post.
Ron


----------



## annacool

*Same Question, newer home*

Our ranch-style was built in 1971.






We love it and have been slowly updating it as money and time permit. Four years ago, we re-roofed it, but soon we need to replace the soffits (and eaves) as they are rotted on the north end of the house. 

It faces west, which is great in winter, as we live in Vermont and appreciate the sun's heat which helps keep down our fuel bill. In the summer, though, we live with the front drapes drawn, as otherwise, the living room and front bedroom easily climb into the upper 80's on a normal day, which is miserable. 

To add charm and function, I've been thinking about adding a small porch to the front. I was thinking of Craftsman-style arbor extending from the eaves and over the entryway, like this photo I found at HGTV.com.






If covered with vines, would provide us some shade in summer but still allow the sun through in the winter.

My questions, though, are where/to what would we attach the arbor? What size lumber should it be made of, and would you recommend treated lumber? How far out would you recommend it extend? I'm attaching a photo of last winter's snow so you can see that, too.








Thanks!


----------

